# chewing tobacco as a wormer



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have recently overheard an old rural doctor saying that he used beechnut chewing tobacco sprinkled into his horses feed is a good wormer, that the tobacco paralyzes the parasites and makes them passable. I was curious if anyone here has heard of doing that, knows how good it works and if it was possible to use on cattle? The doctor is one for humans and sometimes acts as though he pre alzheimer's, that's why I came here to ask about it.


----------



## TSYORK (Mar 16, 2006)

I've heard that the "old-timers" would give tobacco leaves to their livestock to worm them. It makes sense. Raw tobacco is some strong stuff!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

My vet told me that if it doesn't kill your animal first, it will take care of the worms. This is why it isn't used on a wide basis. Imagine swallowing chewing tobacco and how it would affect you, especially if your body wasn't used to tobacco.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Tobacco is actually toxic for some animals and just because it was done a long time ago doesn't mean it is a great idea. Back when some did it, there were also far less preservatives & chemicals in tobacco. I would also think that with the price of tobacco products, it would be far cheaper and more effective to spend the money and do it right.


----------

